

Pre-order: Play for Scala by Peter Hilton, et al.  - johnx123-up
http://www.manning.com/hilton/

======
thebluesky
Was searching for a book like this just the other day.

------
salimmadjd
Anyone with any experience using Play?

~~~
saryant
I was at 3 Day Startup San Antonio this weekend and used Play to prototype a
platform for e-learning. Deployed it to Heroku and I was happy with it.

It wasn't my first time using Play but I'm still getting a handle on it. I'm
about to place a pre-order for this book as I think Play has a lot of promise
but is still missing a few important features. It's also severely lacking in
documentation.

I also used Play to build the front-end for my thesis project. My thesis was
about taking a set of related Wikipedia documents, running them through
Stanford's NLP library and using that to construct a semantic graph. The
front-end for traversing that graph and integrating with Google Maps was all
built in Play. By the time I was done it could show and justify a connection
between the string "Britain" and the sentence "The Allies met at the Tehran
and Yalta conferences to [...]" and place those connections on a map.

~~~
JadeNB
> I also used Play to build the front-end for my thesis project …. By the time
> I was done it could show and justify a connection between the string
> "Britain" and the sentence "The Allies met at the Tehran and Yalta
> conferences to [...]" and place those connections on a map.

This sounds amazing. Is there a demo online?

~~~
saryant
Sorry, not yet. My algorithm had far too low of a signal/noise ratio for me to
be confident in showing it off.

While the connections it found made sense it was effectively no more than
string matching in most cases. My hypothesis was that using something called a
"dependency grammar" I could quickly extract relations between nouns in a
sentence. My running every sentence in a document through that I could
construct a map/reduce algorithm to build a map of entity relations in a
document and further reduce that across a set of documents.

I used the Wikipedia article on World War II and every article linked to from
there as my input set.

Though I'm done with the "thesis" portion of it, I'm working on ways to
rewrite it. I have a few ideas involving machine learning that I think would
significantly improve my results.

I wrote it all in Scala though Play was only used to display results from the
database.

------
Tombar
no shipping to Uruguay :S

